# Psoriasis



## Thaedes

Was just curious, whats the Forces take on Psoriasis?  For those that don‘t know, its a chronic skin condition wherein inflamation and shedding of the skin occurs.  There is no cure, so medical treatments can be costly throughout the course of a year.  Does the military cover such medical spending?  Will they even except you in if you have it?

Thanks


----------



## shaunlin41

When I was in Meaford they were in the process of discharging a guy because he developed the condition.  He tried to fight the discharge but I don‘t believe he won.  Based on this case I don‘t think they will take someone with this condition but I don‘t know for sure, they said it was because of over seas duty or something like that.


----------



## Thaedes

I‘ve heard similar stories.  I‘ve also heard from a lot of guys who have it, that the best way to go about it is not to bring it up at all to the medical staff when being checked up in the intial testing.  

If its under control, no one will notice.  And really, there is no valid reason that I can see to discriminate against someone who has a condition that does not effect his or her ability to perform in a physical or mental capacity.


----------



## nbk

Jeeze I hope it is not a problem. I have it on my elbows and a little on my arms, and on my head a bit (but they call it dandriff when its up there). I have a cream to put on it but I don‘t even bother because it is more hastle to apply the cream, then to just ignore it. It does not bother me, so I never even thought it could pose a problem (although I‘ll probably look a little funny once I get my head shaved, and its all red)...


----------



## NormR

In regard to Psoriasis and the CF. I know from experience, the CF will not accept you as a recruit. I know I was turned away at the medical, for the reg‘s back in the 80‘s. 
Reason was if your condition flares up while on manouvres, you become a casualty, the CF wants to keep them to a minimum..They do not want to be taking care of you when they should be taking care of other more serious casualties in the field.
C‘est la vie


----------



## Thaedes

> Reason was if your condition flares up while on manouvres, you become a casualty


Interesting, I fail - again - to see how you become a casualty.  It literally takes months for my own psoriasis to flare up, and thats when not using any medication.  Though I realize this isn‘t always the case for all individuals.

Did you eventually get in Norm?  I know my psoriasis like the back of my hand, and know that it wouldnt pose a problem.  Whats the best course of action do you think?  Not informing them?


----------



## Etown

nbk - psoriasis of the scalp is not dandruff. Dandruff is caused by a ph imbalance in the scalp and is easily treated with shampoo or even vinegar. 

Psoriasis is a far more serious disease related to the human immune system. The major reason that the military wont accept recruits with psoriasis I‘m sure has to do with the distinct possibility (up to 30%) of developing and associated form of arthritis. So yes Thades there is a reason to discriminate, here‘s a quote from  psoriasis.org:


> You may be tempted to "work through the pain" of psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis, but overdoing it can trigger exhaustion, and potentially worsen the flare. Instead, set priorities and pace yourself. List your tasks in order of importance, and do the most important ones while you feel strongest and most energetic.


This seems like it may cause problems. Unfortunatly even though there are mild cases of the disease there is no way to ensure that they wont get worse and I don‘t think the military is willing to take the chance.

Sorry guys.


----------



## nbk

No that is bull****. They can‘t not accept me just because of this. Its such a non issue for me, I don‘t even think about it. If I go out through training and out in the field and I don‘t cut it, then they have the right to tell me to take a hike, but they have to at least give me a chance....they can‘t just prevent me from joining right off the bat for such a stupid reason.


----------



## Thaedes

Frankly I‘m not worried, my psoriasis is not even noticable to the eye.

E-town, thanks for trying to be informative.  At least giving us the perspective of the Military‘s. 

I will not, however, allow this to impede me in any way shape or form from joining the forces.  I will see first hand how well the other guys, who don‘t have it, perform in PT and on exams.  They‘re going to have a hard time keeping up with me.


----------



## Etown

Thaedes - I admire your determination. Good luck and I hope you make it.

nbk - Grow up. The military can reject you for any preexisting medical condition that they feel can become a physical or financial burden. It is their decision to make. It is not bull****. That‘s just the way it is. If you don‘t like it you can always appeal the decision (if and when it is made). Whining about it just makes me not like you. So take a note from Thaedes and suck it up princess.
  :evil:


----------



## shaunlin41

By the way I believe it was also because the person in question psoriasis reacted to the CLP use in oiling the weapons, his case was very minor indeed but they still released him.
And but the way, when I first joined they almost didn‘t take me because my family has a history of high cholosterol so they can decline you for just about anything they want    sory.


----------



## NormR

Re: Did you eventually get in Norm? I know my psoriasis like the back of my hand, and know that it wouldnt pose a problem. Whats the best course of action do you think? Not informing them?

Did I get In???...No I did not...But thats water under the bridge. 

If you do not come straight with MO who does the physical and they(CF) can prove it as a pre-existing condition.. your caboose is cooked man...
You can loose out on medical benefit etc. 

You see Psoriasis can also be set off by stress.. in combat, you are under stress... psychological stress, the stuff that pumps you up can also flare up the Psoriasis...and effectively tie you and several others members who could be out there helping the platoon/coy etc. So if Psoriasis is there be very certain they are aware of it... Combat is NOT where they are going to want you to be...


----------



## nbk

Question, and I will try not to sound like I am whining:

What is the CF policy on Seborrheic Dermatitis? My dermatoligist said this is what I have, and it sounds a lot more likely then Psoriasis, because I don‘t have arthritis, flare ups, or any injuries or anything else that would make a problem in my CF career.

And if you loose your medical benefits, can you join up without the benefits? If I got injured in a combat zone, I could just tell the medic to look at someone else first, and disregard whatever the ****  slight skin discoloration I have. Because that is all it is, just a discolouration, nothing more serious.


----------



## Korus

Sometimes for medical questions, you just have to phone the medical section of the CFRC.


----------



## Mike_NavRes

Does anyone know if they are the same way for psoriasis as they are for eczema because they are such similar conditions??


----------



## fir_na_tine

Mike_NavRes said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they are the same way for psoriasis as they are for eczema because they are such similar conditions??



Psoriasis and Eczema are two very different things. 

Eczema is a skin condition that causes intense itching and then a red, raised rash. 

Psoriasis (even though it appears as a skin condition) has been found to cause problems with the immune system. With psoriasis the B cell actually creates antibodies that kill and damage healthy skin cells. The T cell starts to over produce cytokines,which turns off a signal that regulates skin growth. So it's actually more of an autoimmune disease and I'd reckon that's why people with it aren't allowed in the us army, if that is in fact the case. 

I just know the medical stuff behind it... I don't know what weight it has on the selection process.


----------



## SwissTrooper

Hi, 

I searched the net and this site for information regarding the recruiting policy on a chronic skin condition that is called psoriasis. My case is of the light type where I only have it in patches on my scalp as well as on a few little patches on my elbows. Sometimes however when I have a flare up my condition is very visible with short hair and my elbow skin is frail (graze against something and skin will split and bleed) With occasional topical medication I keep it under control (salicylic acid and calcipatriol combo) . The position I want to apply for is infantry. Is there any medic out there who can tell me if this is at all a go for the forces or an automatic bar? I had a Royal Marines package once and the med pamphlet that came along stated psoriasis and other chronic skin conditions are not accepted. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for a positive response. 

Thank You


----------



## kincanucks

Call or go to the CFRC/D and talk to the Med Tech.


----------



## swanita

Joining reg force? Not too sure about that exactly, but for reserves i have a private in my section who just completed BMQ with the same condition.  My unit is an infantry reserve unit. But i would definitely ask before bothering with the whole application process just to be turned down at the medical.


----------



## medicineman

Looking at the CFP 154 (CF Medical Standards), there is room for concern if it covers a Body Surface Area greater than 18%, problems with psoriatic arthritis or other joint problems, early onset, or have had to take systeic medications/had problems with those meds.   Unless you've had those sorts of problems, you shouldn't have a problem.

MM


----------



## ChopperHead

sorry to bump up an old thread like this but i dont see the point in starting an entirely new thread.
anyway I got Psoriasis about a year and half ago. I never thought anything of it affecting my future military career but after doing some research lately I have come to the conclusion that my future in the military is probably doubtful because of it. I have it moderatly on my scalp but I also have excema on my arms and legs. anyway i was wanting to join the Armour core but I doubt I could get into that now. Would I still be able to join the regs but in a support MOC?? Or would reserves be an option?? I have esentially based my whole carreer options and future on getting into the military, I have always wanted to since I was a kid so this is kinda a devastating blow for me, I can't get in because of something like this.


----------



## kincanucks

So have you gone through the recruiting process and been turned down?  If not then why are you on here whining about something that hasn't even happened yet?  For future information, if you get turned down for medical reasons then that means you are not eligible for any trades in the Reg F or Res F.  Good Luck.


----------



## ChopperHead

No I havent been through the reqruiting process yet but from stories of other etc I am now worried about it because I have esentiall based my education goals, etc on being in the army after highschool so I never planned on going to college I never thought about any of that very much. Thats why I was looking for this information. there is no Reqruiting centre were I live and the closet one is like 7 hrs away so I cant go down and talk to a reqruiter and I dont want to have to pay long distance charges so I have emailed them on seveeral occasions but I never get a response back so I thought I would ask here. So I dont see where Im winning.


----------



## old medic

Consult your local phone book.   There is always a toll free number listed for recruiting.  It will be answered at your nearest 
recruiting center.


----------



## kincanucks

_No I havent been through the reqruiting process yet but from stories of other etc I am now worried about it because I have esentiall based my education goals, etc on being in the army after highschool so I never planned on going to college I never thought about any of that very much. Thats why I was looking for this information. there is no Reqruiting centre were I live and the closet one is like 7 hrs away so I cant go down and talk to a reqruiter and I dont want to have to pay long distance charges so I have emailed them on seveeral occasions but I never get a response back so I thought I would ask here. So I dont see where Im winning. _ Try the spell checker next time and it is whining not winning.

No one is going to tell you over the phone or via e-mail whether your skin condition is going to prevent you from joining the CF.  You have to go through the processing to find out.  So submit an application through the on-line application on the web site if you are serious about joining the CF.


----------



## ChopperHead

alright thanks kincanucks i know your a reqruiter so I'll take your advice and just go ahead with the application. I wont be submitting it untill the summer though. I have tried to hard to be rejected over something like this. the military is pretty much what kept me in school and out of any mayjor trouble. I have lost some 50 pounds since I started working out, to get in shape for the military so If I do get rejected because of it then ok that really sux but I sure as hell am gonna try.


----------



## midgetcop

I had no problem joining the Air Force with psioriosis. Nor have I had any immune/health problems from it. It just looks damn ugly when I wear a bathing suit.


----------



## Trinity

midgetcop said:
			
		

> I had no problem joining the Air Force with psioriosis. Nor have I had any immune/health problems from it. It just looks damn ugly when I wear a bathing suit.



Don't blame the psoriasis for that!


----------



## midgetcop

Trinity said:
			
		

> Don't blame the psoriasis for that!



Hehehehe....






...wait a minute!!


----------



## ChopperHead

ok thats good to hear. well not about the bathing suit but the other part is good lol.

mine is on my scalp and is hardly noticable at all it's very mild case.


----------



## Scarlet

midgetcop said:
			
		

> Hehehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait a minute!!



Wow, I was just reading this thread and was going to tell you about it!


----------



## rick7475

My dad had psoriasis that covered his body at times. He joined the Air Force in 1955 and they let him stay in until 1987, including several UN tours and Germany postings, as well as October Crisis duty and a few other very stressful roles. He was 50 when they discharged him due to psoriatal arthritis that formed around his neck causing him impairment but not crippling him. He is doing fine now 18 years later and was a Commissionaire for several years.

I joined the Hasting and Prince Edward Reserves in 1983 and for 7 years was a member rising to M/Cpl. I graduated from university and got a job in the states for a couple years to pay off my loans then came back to go DEO reg force infantry in 1992. I passed all the tests and initial paper work but then developed a pain in my right knee. They thought it was a knee injury and I went through physiotherapy for a while, but it wouldn't go away. Then I developed a rash on my scalp and on my arm. Turns out it was psoriasis and due to the fact it was arthritic I was discharged as medically unfit.

I still cherish my time with the Hasty P's going to Trent University and had trouble trying to figure out what to do with a military oriented history degree, but I am now taking a Master's of Education to be a teacher. Hopefully I can do something for the military educating young minds about our strong tradition. But it is disapponting that I could never be the army officer I always wanted to be. I should have gone ROTP back then, but I wanted experience in the ranks to become what I thought would be a well rounded officer.

I at least worked on Defense related software, NORAD, US Army Blackhawks, Canadian Artillery, but it is not the same as being there in the field.

Maybe I can be an Army Cadet Officer and instructor. So sad I can't be part of the armed forces anymore, though I am 40 now and probably too old for infantry. But to work out the frustration I enrolled in Karate schools to keep fit and work on a Black Belt. Weight lifting, walking long distances, cycling with my MP3 and writing a novel help, too.

But there is no denying the disppointment of not getting in again. It sucks that I have to suffer the pain of this disease and that it has kept me from my dreams. But at least I have a family and new future career. 

I feel for those that can't get in because of the disease. There is nothing you can do, sadly.


----------



## midgetcop

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> ok thats good to hear. well not about the bathing suit but the other part is good lol.
> 
> mine is on my scalp and is hardly noticable at all it's very mild case.



Honestly, I just didn't think to mention it in my medical exam, therefore it never came up. I have a fairly mild case, some on my elbows/legs/scalp, but nothing overly noticeable.


----------



## Mitch_G

Did you get in?


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt

Mitch_G said:
			
		

> Did you get in?



Hey Mitch,

I assume you're bumping this thread because you have the condition.

Google the relationship between Candida Yeast and Psoriasis when you have time.

I had something similar which no doctor was able to assist with.

Eventually, I self-diagnosed and went onto a 2-month anti-yeast vendetta which included anti-yeast cleansing and supplements.  Five years later I haven't had any follow-up issues.

If you want more details of what I had researched, just shoot me a message and I'll reply when I can.


Cheers, Matthew.


----------

